# My new pride & joy



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Trying really hard not to fall in love & keep this boy but....


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Keep him


----------



## Samaka (Mar 9, 2012)

tylow said:


> Keep him


I second that :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep him, and then post a lot more pics .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just look at that little face :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i want!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Keep him,,................or give him to me,:thumbsup:,,,,_


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh what a gorgeous little fella you just gotta keep him :thumbsup:

Viv xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my - look at those feet!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You guys aren't helping :lol:

He's, so far, got perfect gloves


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking at those paws it'd be rude not to keep him xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Grown up a tiny bit more.


----------

